# Taming Hamster



## isaslendid (10 mo ago)

Hello, I hope this is the right place for this as I'm new, let me know if it's not.

My partner and I recently got our first hamster in January. She was so friendly and really wanted to climb all over our hands. She was so curious and friendly. The cage we were sold was too small, so after a week we built one that was 4ft by 2ft with 2ft of depth. She has 8inches of paper bedding, baths for sand, coconut soil and beech chips. She has lots of sprays and a 12inch wheel and I'm so happy with the care we've given her.

However, since the new cage she's become really scared of us. At first when we introduced her we left her for a little while to settle in. We would try to clean out her pee but it was so hard since she stopped waking up at 8pm, but at 11:30pm instead. 

We would stay up later to clean her cage when she was awake but now she will only get up once the lights are out. I made the mistake of checking in on her house one night because we hadn't seen her for a week, and I really regret it because I think she trusts me even less now.

I've been slowly feeding her treats and things and she was slowly getting used to eating from my hand. She allowed me to pick her up the other day, I didnt lift her out, I just passed her from one hand to the next a few inches above the bedding, but when putting her down she suddenly became very shakey and anxious.

I've also tried to pick her up with a jug and she was terrified of that.

I'm really not too sure what to do, since now I only see her at 4am when I go to the toilet and she's really very suspicious of me. I love her very much but I don't see what more I can do. I'll obviously never check in on her again, but I wanted to know if anyone has had a similar problem and could help?


----------



## UnderThePaw (May 15, 2021)

So sorry you’re having a rough start with your new addition! (And sorry too you’ve not had a reply, I don’t think the small animal boards are very active on here, I’m normally on chatting about our cats but now and then check in other places in case anyone’s chatting on the boards for our other pets!) 

It sounds like you’ve provided a really wonderful home for her and I’m sure it’s absolutely nothing you’ve done wrong. Was she young when you brought her home? She was likely just more naturally curious when she was younger and likely more a reserved character as she’s got older. 

I would try to spend as much time just pottering around outside the cage as you can just to get her used to the sights, sounds, smells of people; and when I have a timid little one I often just rest my hand in for periods and let them explore. But it sounds like you’re already doing things like that and doing a really great job. I’m not super experienced with hamsters but I have found some great advice in the past from people much more expert than me on a site called Hamster Central just in case that helps too. 

All the best with her!


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

That’s quite strange. I don’t know why she has suddenly turned scared but my hammy was like that for some time to.
It’s good that you are making progress. If I were you I would slowly build things up. Don’t force anything. (Sorry just realised this is an old post but if you happen to see this and she still doesn’t trust you I hope this helps)


----------



## MazTHF (2 mo ago)

Hello. I know this was a few months ago and I hope she's settled down now. Any cage change can cause a set back with taming and the hamster have stress at the change (even when it's a good change). It usually takes about two weeks for them to fully settle into a new cage. It's a big change of environment for them. Usually it's best to move all the old substrate, house, nest, some of the hoard and other cage items into the new cage, without cleaning anything. This helps them settle much quicker as it smells familiar and they can find their house and wheel easily if it's set up in a similar location to how it was before. It can mean starting all over again with taming sometimes but you'll get there.

This article has some taming tips, if that helps. Hope she's settled in now









How to tame a hamster


Hand taming a hamster can make life with your hamster very rewarding. Suddenly they will sit on you to be stroked or even go to sleep on you, and will be very easy to handle. It can take a bit of time and patience initially but our tips for...



www.thehamsterforum.com


----------

